# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Frika e vërtetë e Greqisë për emrin e Maqedonisë, dhe si duhet ta shfrytëzojnë atë SH

## BARAT

*Frika e vërtetë e Greqisë për emrin e Maqedonisë, dhe si duhet ta shfrytëzojnë atë SHBA*

Wednesday, 13 February 2008-gazeta sot
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 


Çështja e emrit të Maqedonisë është bërë këto kohë, pas çështjes së Kosovës, çështja nr. 2 në agjendën ballkanike të diplomacisë ndërkombëtare dhe kjo në sajë të insistimit të Greqisë që Maqedonia të ndryshojë emrin, pasi me këtë emër praktikisht shpreh pretendime territoriale ndaj Greqisë, ku ka dy provinca me emrin Maqedoni (Maqedonia Qendrore dhe Maqedonia Perëndimore).Që Greqia të ketë frikë nga Maqedonia se mund të t’ i marrë territore Greqisë, kjo duket qesharake, se territoret merren me luftë, dhe Maqedonia në raport me Greqinë është si xhuxhi me gjigandin sa i përket fuqisë ushtarake. Greqia nuk është vetëm një vend që është mbi pesë herë më e madhe si popullsi dhe si territor se Maqedonia, por edhe shumë më e armatosur. Maqedonia praktikisht nuk është një fuqi ushtarake. Maqedonia sot praktikisht nuk ka aviacion ushtarak, duke mos pasur avionë gjuajtës dhe bombardues . Avionët e vjetër luftarakë gjuajtës dhe bombardues Su-25 dhe Su-25 UB që kishte ia shiti Gjeorgjisë në vitin 2005. Aviacioni i Maqedonisë sot përbëhet vetëm nga 21 helikopterë nga të cilët vetëm 12 janë helikopterë sulmi nga ata që përdoren për luftime guerrilje dhe 9 janë helikopterë transporti, nga të cilët 2 helikopterë amerikanë të llojit UH-1 Iroquois (Bell Textron) ia ka dhënë ironikisht Greqia, në kohën kur ushtria maqedone luftonte kundër shqiptaro-maqedonëve. Artileria e Maqedonisë sot përbëhet vetëm nga 12 sisteme lëshimi ruse BM-21 GRAD, të viteve gjashtëdhjetë, nga ato që njihen rëndom si «Katjusha». 

Maqedonia sot ka vetëm 31 tanke T-72 ruse, që konsiderohen të vjetra dhe që ia ka blerë Ukrainës në 2001. Të tjerat janë larguar nga shërbimi si tepër të vjetra dhe janë shitur për skrap. Maqedonia sot praktikisht nuk ka ushtri, duke qenë se ka vetëm 11 mijë ushtarë aktivë. Maqedonia ka probleme të mëdha etnike të brendshme dhe nuk do të jetë kurrë në gjendje, edhe sikur të ishte e armatosur, që të bënte një luftë kundër Greqisë, apo kundër kujtdo vendi tjetër. Prandaj duket se Greqia e ka hallin dikur tjetër kur trembet nga Maqedonia, dhe kërkon ndryshimin e emrit të shtetit fqinj. Greqia ka frikë se kur me ndryshimin e kufijve në Ballkan, Bullgaria të aneksojë pjesën më të madhe të FYROM, rreth 70% të saj dhe gjithë vijën kufitare me Greqinë, Bullgaria do të ruajë emrin e Maqedonisë si një provincë të saj, dhe me këtë do të ripohojë rivendikimet e saj të vjetra ndaj Greqisë, për Maqedoninë greke që ka qenë e banuara nga sllavë, të cilët i janë nënshtruar një procesi asimilimi nga ana e Greqisë, por që ende e ruajnë identitetin e tyre. Greqia nuk ka frikë nga Maqedonia e sotme me 2.022.547 banorë (sipas regjistrimit të vitit 2002), sot rreth 2.040.000 banorë, nga të cilët vetëm 64% sipas regjistrimit zyrtar janë sllavo-maqedonë, por ka frikë nga Bullgaria me 9 milion banorë që del si vend kufitar i Greqisë nga Traka në Prespë, pasi të ketë aneksuar pjesën më të madhe të Maqedonisë. Dhe tekefundit Greqia ka frikë nga Rusia që mbështet pretendimet e Bullgarisë ndaj Greqisë, sipas traditës së «Traktatit të Shën Stefanit». Viti 2008 është shpallur zyrtarisht viti i Rusisë në Bullgari. Në 17 janar të këtij viti në Sofje u mbajt ceremonia e shpalljes së vitit të Rusisë në Bullgari, me rastin e 130 vjetorit të çlirimit të Bullgarisë nga Turiqa, prej ushtrisë ruse. Në këtë ceremoni ishte i ftuar dhe foli Presidenti i Rusisë Vladimir Putin. Në prani të homologut të vet bullgar, Putin theksoi: «miqësinë unike tradicionale mes popujve tanë, të cilët historia i ka bërë kaq të afërt. 

Stërgjyshërit tanë vunë themelet e kësaj miqësie dhe rrënjët tona të përbashkëta sllave dhe traditat shpirtërore ortodokse i dhanë asaj fuqi». Më tutje Putin u shpreh: «Është e rëndësishme të kujtohet kjo në një moment të tillë të rëndësishëm për Bullgarinë-130 vjetorin e clirimit të Bullgarisë dhe të restaurimit të shtetit bullgar. Një monument i Heronjve të Plevnës (ushtarëve rusë të vrarë në betejën kryesore kundër turqve në Bullgari atë kohë- shënimi im: Kastriot Myftaraj) është në qendër të Moskës dhe një monument i Ushtarit të Panjohur dhe i Carit Çlirimtar (Aleksandrit II të Rusisë-shënimi im: Kastriot Myftaraj) është në në Sofje. Këto janë më tepër se monumente në në kujtesën e luftrave tona të përbashkëta. Presidenti (bullgar) përmendi që 400 monumente në Bullgari përkujtojnë këtë ngjarje. Ky është një testament i atyre që ranë në Plevna dhe në Lartësitë Shipkin, një testament që na fton ne të vlerëosjmë ndjenjat tona vëllazërore si trashëgimia më e paçmuar e përbashkët që kemi». Monumenti i Car Aleksandrit II të Rusisë në Sofje mban shënimin «Carit Çlirimtar nga Bullgaria murënjohëse». Të nesërmen e këtij fjalimi, në 18 janar 2008, Putin vendosi një kurorë tek ky monument. Është e qartë se Putin u përpoq të potencojë pansllavizmin gjatë vizitës së tij në Bullgari. Por nga fitorja e Rusisë në Luftën Ruso-Turke të viteve 1877-1878, për të cilën flet Putin, Rusia nxorri Bullgarinë e Madhe të Traktatit të Shën Stefanit, të cilin ia imponoi Turqisë së mundur. Kjo Bullgari kishte si kufi jugor bregdetin e sotëm grek të Egjeut, duke pasur brenda territorit të saj dhe gjithë Maqedoninë e sotme greke. Në Bullgari ka shumë njerëz që e shikojnë aleancën me Rusinë si mënyrën më të mirë që Bullgaria të marrë pjesën më të madhe të territoreve që i humbi pas korrektimit të Traktatit të Shën Stefanit në Kongresin e Berlinit, me ndërhyrjen e Britanisë së Madhe. Para së gjithash bullgarët janë të zemëruar me Greqinë se u ka marrë «Alzasë-Lorenën» bullgare me të cilën kuptohet Traka Perëndimore, që sot është pjesa verilindore e territorit të Greqisë, por që deri në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore ka qenë pjesë e territorit të Bullgarisë dhe që kësaj të fundit iu mor për t’ iu aneksuar Greqisë, me Traktatin e Neuilli sur Seine të vitit 1919, që ishte ekuivalenti i Paktit të Versaille për Bullgarinë. 

Kjo e la Bullgarinë pa dalje në Detin Egje, duke i shkaktuar një dëm të jashtëzakonshëm gjeostrategjik dhe gjeoekonomik, aq sa në historinë bullgare përcaktohet si «katastrofa e dytë nacionale», pas asaj të Luftës së Dytë Ballkanie, dhe vazhdon të quhet edhe sot si një padrejtësi e madhe. Sot lidhjet mes Rusisë dhe Bullgarisë nuk janë vetëm etnike dhe fetare, por edhe ekonomike, derisa Bullgaria është bërë vendi-kyç në Ballkan prej nga nisen linjat ruse të naftës dhe gazit drejt Egjeut, Europës Qendrore dhe Adriatikut. Pikërisht në këtë vizitë të Putin u nënshkrua marrëveshja ruso-bullgare për gazjellësin që pasi të vijë nga Rusia nëpër Detin e Zi do të kalojë nëpër Bullgari për të shkuar në Serbi, Europën Qendrore dhe përtej Adriatikut. Me rastin e ndërtimit të naftësjellësit Burgas-Alexandropulos, në Bullgari nuk u la pa u thënë hapur nga disa media dhe politikanë, dhe nga disa të tjerë si nën zë, se sikur mos të ishte për padrejtësinë e vitit 1919, i gjithë naftësjellësi do të kishte kaluar në territorin bullgar. Rusia ndoshta nuk do t’ i mbështesë rivendikimet territoriale të Bullgarisë ndaj Greqisë, se Rusia po përpiqet shumë që ta bëjë Greqinë partneren e saj të ngushtë, dhe aleaten e saj, në rradhë të parë me anë të gjeopolitikës së naftës dhe gazit, si dhe duke theksuar lidhjet fetare mes dy vendeve siç bëri Putin gjatë vizitës në Malin Athos në 2005. Por ama Rusia sigurisht që nuk do të mungojë që t’ ia mbajë Greqisë si «Shpatën e Damokleut» mbi krye kërcënimin bullgar, kur Bullgaria të ketë aneksuar pjesën më të madhe të FYROM. Greqia në fakt i trembet një aleance bullgaro-turke kundër saj, dhe Rusinë e shikon si frenuesin më të sigurt të Bullgarisë për të mos hyrë në këtë aleancë kundër Greqisë. Kështu Bullgaria dhe Greqia janë në pozitën e pengut gjeopolitik të Rusisë. 

E tepërt të thuash diplomacia ruse do të dijë të luajë mirë me të dyja vendet duke i mbajtur të lidhura pas Rusisë. Greqia është kundër aneksimit të Maqedonisë nga Bullgaria, se e shikon Maqedoninë si një shtet-tampon mes saj dhe Bullgarisë, që mban larg kontrollit të Bullgarisë një pikë shumë delikate strategjike që është Lugina e Vardarit, që përbën shtegun më të mirë të invazionit ndaj Greqisë nga veriu dhe të daljes shumë shpejt në bregdetin egjean. Në rast se pjesa e Luginës së Vardarit në kufirin e sotëm maqedono-bullgar, do të jetë nën kontrollin e Bullgarisë, atëherë Greqia është si ai tigri që ka kthetrën e leopardit në bark, ndërsa e ka mendjen tek luani që ka përballë. Por duket se Greqia nuk e ka të qartë se kur kërkon që FYROM të ndryshojë emrin ajo stimulon pikërisht ndarjen e Maqedonisë. Ndryshimi i emrit të një shteti nuk është një gjë kaq e thjeshtë, aq më tepër i një shteti shumëetnik. Në momentin që do të hapet debati për ndryshimin e emrit në Maqedoni, do të fillojë konflikti mes etnive për këtë çështje dhe kjo mund të shërbejë fare mirë si pikënisja e shpërbërjes së Maqedonisë, ose si justifikimi për të zbatuar planin e shpërbërjes së saj. Dilema e Greqisë është se ajo do që Maqedonia të ekzistojë si shtet, por duke pasur frikë se ajo nuk do të mbijetojë kërkon që të marrë që të evitojë që tani, së paku në letër, ato gjëra që u trembet në rast se Maqedonia nuk do të ekzistojë, gjë që sjell që Greqia të stimulojë shpërbërjen e Maqedonisë. 

Kështu, fare mirë, Greqia mund të arrijë efektin e padëshiruar. Por Greqisë duket se i shpëton kjo dilemë e saj, se për Greqinë, aneksimi nga Bullgaria i pjesës më të madhe të Maqedonisë së sotme krijon një makth gjeopolitik. Bullgaria është një aleat i natyrshëm i Turqisë në një luftë kundër Greqisë, aq më tepër që të dy vendet kanë precedentin e të qenit aleatë në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Në rast të një lufte greko-turke, planifikuesit strategjikë grekë llogarisin se betejat tokësore me Greqinë do të bëhet në vijën kufitare të shkurtër greko-turke (kufiri me Turqinë është kufiri më i shkurtër tokësor i Greqisë, vetëm 204 km), ku Greqia ka ndërtuar një lloj «Vije Mazhino» prej 204 km, si dhe në Qipro, që sipas dokumentit zyrtar grek, Doktrinës së Mbrojtjes Nacionale Greke, përfshihet në kuadrin e mbrojtjes të shtetit grek, pra dhe ushtrisë greke. Planifikuesit ushtarakë grekë parashikojnë që ta neutralizojnë në frontin e Trakës msymjen e forcave shumë më superiore tokësore turke, në një front të shkurtër, si dhe të bëjnë një diversion në Qipro për ta okupuar edhe pjesën turke të ishullit, duke e detyruar Turqinë të çojë përforcime në rrugë detare dhe ajrore, të cilat grekët parashikojnë t’ i dëmtojnë rëndë. Mbi bazën e këtij suksesi, stretegët grekë parashikojnë që të zhvillojnë me sukses betejën në në det për ishujt e Egjeut pranë bregdetit turk dhe të kalojnë në msymje ajrore mbi territorin turk, veçanërisht mbi Stamboll dhe Izmir. Si betejë vendimtare parashikojnë atë ajrore ku parashikojnë ta asgjesojnë, kryesisht me anë të sistemeve kundërajrore raketore, aviacionin ushtarak turk, superior ndaj atij grek, që pritet të mbulojë msymjen turke në Trakë, Qipro dhe në ishujt e Egjeut. Ky plan rrezikon të dështojë si plani strategjik francez në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, në rast se në luftë, në anën e Turqisë hyn dhe Bullgaria. Në rast të një aleance turko-bullgare, kur Bullgaria do të kishte aneksuar dhe pjesën më të madhe të Maqedonisë, dhe gjithë vijën kufitare të saj me Greqinë, duke arritur kufiri bullgaro-grek në 740 kilometra, atëherë vija e frontit për Greqinë do të shkonte në 944 kilometra. 

Kjo do të thoshte që ushtria greke, si forcat tokësore dhe aviacioni, të detyroheshin të përqëndroheshin përgjatë kufijve veriorë të Greqisë, duke i lënë të zbuluara ishujt e Egjeut dhe Qipron. Një angazhim i tillë ushtarak do të thotë se Greqia nuk do të jetë në gjendje që të çojë përforcime në Qipro dhe ishulli do të bjerë i gjithi nën kontrollin e ushtrisë turke, duke u shkaktuar një eksod i popullsisë greke. Hapja e frontit të veriut do të thoshte që aviacioni turk do të mund të përdorte aeroportet bullgare duke e anashkaluar mbrojtjen antiajrore greke të përqëndruar nga lindja dhe do ta godiste Greqinë nga veriu, duke vënë kështu në rrezik vetë bazat ajrore në Larisa dhe Souda ku qendron pjesa kryesore e aviacionit ushtarak grek, duke e detyruar atë që të angazhohej në luftë për mbrojtjen e bazave të veta. Zotërimi i pjesës së Luginës së Vardarit në kufirin e sotëm maqedono-grek nga një Bullgari aleate e Turiqsë, do të thotë që 3000 tanket moderne të ushtrisë turke ta kenë rrugën e hapur për të hyrë në Greqi nga Veriu, duke e evituar «Vijën Mazhino» greke, saktësisht siç bëri Gjermania në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, me Vijën Mazhino autentike. Në këtë luftë sigurisht nuk duhet nënvlerësuar as ushtria bullgare. Ministrja e Jashtme e Greqisë, Bakoyanis është sot në Ëashington për të biseduar për çështjen e emrit të FYROM. SHBA duket se janë arbitri mes Greqisë dhe FYROM për këtë çështje. Por e vërteta është se meqë Greqia praktikisht e shikon këtë si një çështje mes saj dhe Bullgarisë, arbitri i vërtetë është Rusia. Sensibiliteti i lartë grek për çështjen e emrit të FYROM, dhe ndjenja e rrezikut që ka Greqia, e bën këtë të fundit peng të Rusisë. 

SHBA mund ta kundërbalancojnë impaktin e Rusisë në këtë çështje, vetëm duke i ofruar Greqisë rolin e tyre si frenues të Turqisë për të mos hyrë në një aleancë antigreke me Bullgarinë. Por këtë rol SHBA duhet t’ ia shesin shtrenjtë Greqisë, duke i kërkuar para së gjithash që të frenohet ndaj pretendimeve të saj në Shqipëri. Tekefundit SHBA nuk kanë se çfarë t’ i kërkojnë tjetër si shpërblim konkret Greqisë në Ballkan, për këtë rol, veç atij që të tërhiqet nga pozita e saj e kolonozimit ekonomik të Shqipërisë dhe që të frenojë një lëvizje separatiste greke në Shqipëri, sipas formulës së Epirit të Veriut. E mira do të ishte që SHBA mos ta pengonin Bullgarinë që në rast të aneksimit të saj të një pjese të madhe të FYROM, të ruante emrin e Maqedonisë si nëj provincë e saj, se kështu ruhet frika e Greqisë. Tekefundit Greqia nuk ka si t’ i bëjë presion Bullgarisë se kjo është anëtare e BE dhe NATO. Greqia që prej vitit 2001 është përjashtuar përfundimisht nga forcat bërthamore të NATO, ku bënte pjesë me avionë A-7 Corsair Ils, duke bartur bomba taktike bërthamore amerikane B-61 në bazën ajrore të NATO-s në Araxos, Greqi. Kështu që një luftë mes saj dhe Bullgarisë e Turqisë nuk ka rrezik që të shkallëzohet në luftë bërthamore, çka do t’ i preokuponte realisht Fuqitë e Mëdha dhe vetë SHBA.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mullah Omari i Greqise (peshkopi Anthimos) shprehu pardje shpresen qe Greqia te "c'liroj" "Maqedonine natyrale" nje pjese e se ciles na u qenka zaptuar nga FYROM.

Dmth. mullahu me veshjen e priftit thote: beni popull lufte dhe kur lufta te shkoj mbrapsht une s'kam pune, se jam rrob i fese!

Te njejtat mendime me mullahun e Selanikut duket se ndajne edhe mullahet e Serbise per Kosoven apo cdo pronesi tjeter "natyrale"!

urime mullaheve

----------


## MaDaBeR

Drejt Kryeplaku. Ore, a mund te me shpjegoje njeri nje gje. Si ka mundesi qe pothuajse te gjithe Kleriket e larte Ort'hodokse, kerkojne lufte, perçarje e nderhyjne ne politike? Eshte diçka vertete e shemtuar. Ashtu siç bente dhe kisha katolike para 500-600 vjetesh, qe denonte me djegie ne turren e druve te gjitha mendjet e ndirtura.

Greqia le te leshoje njeher ato qe ka uzurpuar vete pastaj te kerkoje ato qe i kane uzurpuar. Ndersa per emrin e Maqedonise, mendoj se kjo çeshtje duhet zgjidhur me konsensus ne menyre qe mos kete konflikte qofte politike qofte te armatosura.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Mbivleresohet Bullgaria ne kete sinteze gjithsesi interesante....
Bullgaria ka vetem 7,3 milione banore e jo 9 milione dhe nga keta bullgare jane 6,1 milione...
Popullsia bullgare me ritmet e tanishme duhet te bjere me gati 500 mije njesi ne dekade,kurse nga 1990 deri me sot  ka rene me 1,7 milione banore....

Elementi shqiptar ketu eshte lene krejt pasdore...Bullgaria nuk mund te pretendoje dot 70% te territorit pa rene ne konflikt me shqiptaret ,per arsyen e thjeshte se 50% te territorit te maqedonise e pretendojme ne shqiptaret...

Turku ka nje superioritet te atille ushtarak qe asnje doktrine e linje mazhino greke pergjate lumit Marica mund ti beje balle.....Turku shpenzon 3 fishin per armatim dhe ka nje potencial njerezor 10-fish....
Aviacioni Turk nuk ka pse te perdore aeroportet bullgare per ti dale nga prapa kraheve linjes greke ne Marica,sepse mund ta beje fare mire nga deti egje....Superioriteti ajror turk eshte i padiskutueshem e ska raketa kunderajrore qe ta vene ne diskutim kete superioritet....Nuk eshte loje e 'empire earth 3' ....

Greku eshte i merdhifur plotesisht e turku ska nevoje te shese interesat e veta ne maqedoni e shqiperi,per nje mbeshtetje bullgare,e sidomos kur dihet qe ne bullgari ka nje minoritet turk prej gati 1 milione turqish....

Cfare fiton turku po mori Bullgaria maqedonine ? Asgje thjesht nje forcim i bullgarise qe nuk i leverdis aspak,sepse parimi i cdo shteti eshte te kesh fqinj te dobet e miqesira te largeta e te forta....

Emri i Maqedonise per greqine eshte i rendesishem ne radhe te pare nga pikepamja historike...Sa me shume kohe kalon aq me shume opinion publik injorant neper bote fillojne e identifikojne aleksandrin e madh me maqedonasit....Kjo u djeg grekeve,sepse mbi terheqjen magnetike te europes ndaj antikitetit ndertuan,shtetin e kombin grek te tanishem....

E fundit Greqia ska per te lejuar kurre ndarjen e maqedonise mes shqiptaresh e bullgaresh,mund te toleroje qe shqiptaret te marrin pavaresine ne pak territore,por kurre nje ndarje bullgaro-shqiptare....Ketu ka per te pasur aleancen e serbise,ndersa turkun ne nje situate te tille do e mbaje jashte amerika ,rusia dhe franca,sepse arbitri i maqedonise nuk eshte turku....

Ballkani eshte nje kazan qe duhet te zieje,qe te provojne fuqite e medha sesa force kane me njera tjetren dhe drunjte qe duhen per zjarr i hedh kryesisht rusi me amerikanin,ashtu sikunder deri dje,ishin austro-hungaria me rusin....

Mjere ne shqiptaret qe jetojme akoma ne boten e cudirave.....

----------


## alibaba

Priti paqedashësit kur të thonë: O njerëz a jeni çmendur, ka përfunduar tashmë koha e luftërave, s'ka më luftë. lol.

----------


## BARAT

*Ftesa e Maqedonisë për në NATO, në dorën e miqësisë të familjes Bush me familjen Micotaqi-Bakojani  	 * 

Tuesday, 04 March 2008-gazeta Sot 

Nga Arben LLALLA 

 Ftesa e Maqedonisë për në NATO ka vënë në siklet jo vetëm qeveritë e Maqedonisë dhe të Greqisë, por edhe qeverinë e Sh.B.A-ve.Bashkimi Europian bashkë me ShBA kërkojnë me çdo kusht që Maqedonia të anëtarësohet në NATO sa më shpejt për faktin sepse duan ta shkëpusin nga politika serbo-ruse, por kanë hasur në pengesën e avokatit të boshtit serbo-rus, Greqisë. Prandaj presionet ndaj Greqisë janë shtuar shumë kohët e fundin nga rangjet më të larta të politikës botërore. Por përsëri Greqia nuk dëshiron që Republika e Maqedonisë të anëtarësohet në NATO me emrin kushtetues dhe ka vënë kushtin për ndryshimin e emrit të saj, duke e ditur që qeveria e Maqedonisë nuk do të pranojë asnjë marrëveshje për në NATO dhe BE në dëm të emrin të njohur botërisht Republika e Maqedonisë. Qeveria e ShBA duke shikuar se deri tashmë në ditët e fundit për të marrë një ftesë për në NATO Maqedonia nuk ka arritur një marrëveshje pozitive me Greqia. Ajo po bën përpjekjet e fundit diplomatike, por këtë herë në kanalet miqësore familjare dhe jo politike. Pra ShBA kanë zgjedhur për të zgjidhur problemin duke shfrytëzuar miqësinë e vjetër midis familjes Bush dhe familjes Micotaqi. 

Duhet thënë se familja Bush nga vjen Kryetari i Amerikës Xhorxh Bushi ka lidhje të ngushtë me familjen Micotaqi nga rrjedh ministrja e jashtme e Greqisë Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani. Pra shpresa e fundit për të marrë Maqedonia me nder ftesën për në NATO është në dorën miqësore të këtyre dy familjeve të mëdha politikanësh që kanë ndikim në Amerikë dhe Greqi. Familja greke Micotaqi ka ndikim të madh në qeverinë e sotme greke, sepse ka dy deputet në Kuvendin e Greqisë, ministren e jashtme Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani dhe vëllanë e saj Qiriako Micotaqin, por edhe disa deputetë grekë kanë lidhje farefisnore me këtë familje ndër ta edhe deputeti arvanitas i partisë opozitare PASOK Teodor Pangallo. Prandaj shpresat e Maqedonisë për në NATO janë të mëdha në qoftë se Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani do të udhëtojë urgjentisht në ShBA për të vizituar familjen Bush ose anasjelltas.

Pasi të merren vesh dy familjet e mëdha Bush dhe Micotaqis për ftesën e Maqedonisë për në NATO, Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani do ti kërkojë politikës amerikane që të ndërhyjë tek kryetari i partisë më të madhe opozitare greke PASOK, Jorgo Papandreu, që të ulë tonet e kundërshtimit për pranimin e Maqedonisë në NATO. Duhet thënë se Jorgo Papandreu është një shtetas amerikan, i cili ka lindur dhe është shkolluar në ShBA edhe rreth moshës 40 vjeçare erdhi në Greqi për të hyrë në politikën e vendit të origjinës së tij. Kështu që pak gjasa ka që Jorgo Papandreu të kundërshtojë fort mos pranimin e Maqedonisë në NATO po të urdhërojë atdheu i tij Amerika. Familja Papandreu është njëra nga familjet e mëdha të politikës greke. Ajo ka mbi 50 vite që udhëheq Greqinë që në kohën e Jorgo Papandreut(1888-1968) të vjetër i cili ka qenë disa herë kryeministër dhe ministër i Greqisë për të vazhduar me Andrea Papandreun(1919-1996) babanë e Jorgo të riut. Andrea Papandreu ka qenë ministër dhe kryeministër i Greqisë nga viti 1981 e deri sa vdiq më 1996. Ai ishte një shtetas amerikan i cili rreth 30 muaj shërbeu në marinën amerikane dhe jetoi nga vitit 1938-1959 në ShBA. për të vazhdua jetën politike në Greqi. Pra përfundimisht ftesa e Maqedonisë për në NATO është në duart e sigurta të ShBA. dhe ata grekë që udhëheqin sot Greqinë nga dy anët pozitë dhe opozitë janë nxënësit dhe miqtë e Amerikës së fortë të cilët me një urdhër do të pranojnë në heshtje gjithçka që kërkon superfuqia e botës ShBA.

Fuqia politike e familjes Micotaqis

Familja Micotaqis e ka traditë të udhëheqë politikën e Greqisë. Daja i ish-Kryeministrit Kostandin Micotaqis është politikani i madh grek Elefteros Venizelos(1864-1936) i cili ka qenë kryeministër i Greqisë. Pra, ministrja e jashtme e Greqisë Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani nuk është thjesht një emër, një ministre e Greqisë. Ajo është një nga politikanet më të fuqishme të shtetit grek. Znj.Dora është vajza e ish-Kryeministrit Kostandin Micotaqit, mbesa e ish-Kryeministrit të njohur Elefteros Venizelos i cili është daja i babait të saj. Znj.Dora është ish-gruaja e deputetit Pavllo Bakojanis i vrarë më 1989, po ashtu Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani ka edhe vëllanë deputet në Kuvendin e Greqisë Qiriako Miçotaqin. Pra me plotë gojë mund të thuhet se kjo grua që bënë politikën e jashtme të Greqisë ka ndikim të fuqishëm jo vetëm në Greqi, por edhe më gjerë.

Në vitin 1953 Kostandin Micotaqi do të martohej me arvanitasen Marika Janukun dhe pas një viti martese do të lindte fëmija i tyre i parë Dora. Nga kjo martesë do të vinin në jetë edhe tre fëmijë të tjerë Aleksia, Katerina dhe Qiriako. Me ardhjen në pushtet të diktaturës më 1968 familja Micotaqi emigroi në Francë dhe u vendosën në Paris. Atje ajo ndoqi mësimet në Liceun gjerman dhe më tej studioi në Gjermani për shkencat politike dhe komunikim në Universitetin e Mynihut. Pas rënies së diktaturës më 1974 familja e saj u kthye në Greqi ku vazhdoi studimet në fakultetin juridik të Athinës, dega e së drejtës publike. Në dhjetor të vitit 1974 Dora do të martohej me gazetarin e njohur Pavllo Bakojanis dhe nga kjo martesë lindën dy fëmijë Aleksia dhe Kosta. Më 26 shtator të 1989 grupi terrorist grek i njohur me emrin 17 nëntori do të vriste deputetin e partisë Nea Demokratia (Demokracia e Re) Pavllo Bakojanin, bashkëshortin e Dorës. Pas vrasjes së bashkëshortit Dora Bakojani do të konkurronte për deputete për në Kuvendin e Greqisë, dhe më 5 nëntor 1989 u zgjodh për herë të parë deputete në zonën ku kishte fituar edhe ish-bashkëshorti i saj tashmë i vdekur.

 Do të zgjidhej edhe disa herë deputete. Në tetor të 1990 ishte zëvendësministre pranë kryeministrit të Greqisë babait të saj Kostandin Miçotaqit dhe më 1992 ministre e kulturës. Pas nëntë vitesh nga vdekja e burrit të parë Pavllo Bakojanit, Dora do të martohet me Isidoro Kuvelo duke e ruajtur mbiemrin nga martesa e parë. Në tetor të vitit 2002 u zgjodh Kryetare e Bashkisë së Athinës dhe është e para grua në historinë e Athinës që udhëhoqi kryeqytetin e Greqisë. Që nga viti 2006 është ministre e jashtme e Greqisë duke qenë numri dy më i fuqishëm i partisë në pushtet Demokracia e Re. Dora Micotaqi-Bakojani për sukseset e saj në politikë është dekoruar dhe ka fituar disa çmime ndërkombëtare.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Po sikur te hyje ne loje skenari i sjelle nga Barat, Shqiperia mund t'i beje ndonje kafshim Greqise ne krahinen e Camerise ??? Apo jemi popull paqedashes ...

----------


## BARAT

> ... Po sikur te hyje ne loje skenari i sjelle nga Barat, Shqiperia mund t'i beje ndonje kafshim Greqise ne krahinen e Camerise ??? Apo jemi popull paqedashes ...


Po ku kane me takat shqiptaret te kafshojne o skuth...Vetem po u ra ndonje kocke ne goje vete

----------


## brooklyn2007

Procesi i modifimit te kufijve te Ballkanit ka mundesi te mos kete perfunduar ende me Kosoven. Besoj se ne nje te ardhme te afert mund te shohim nje pershkallezim te konflikteve etnike ne Maqedoni. Nese kjo e fundit nuk hyne se shpejti ne NATO dhe nese vazhdon refuzimin e njohjes se Kosoves si shtet, atehere fare mire mund te behet viktime per veten e saj. Nje ndarje e Maqedonise mes shqiptareve dhe maqedonasve eshte nje skenar real. Nje skenar qe do te sillte perfundimisht zhdukjen e shtetit artificial maqedonas dhe formimin e dy njesive territoriale te cilat do ti bashkangjiteshin shteteve fqinje. Respektivisht Shqiperise (maqedonia perendimore) dhe Bullgarise (pjesa lindore). E bukura eshte se kjo gje mund te marre edhe bekimin e Greqise pasi nga ana e saj do te clirohej njehere e pergjithmone nga ceshtja maqedonase. Megjithate kjo gje mbetet per tu pare ne te ardhmen. Personalsiht nuk do ta uroja nje konflikt te tille, por as nuk do te ndjehesha i penduar sikur gjerat te mbaronin ne kete menyre.

----------


## JestersWorld

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Ky kastrioti ka ca idera ... eshte i papare fare.

Tani nje pyetje spekullative per te gjithe ata qe e marrin seriozisht kete cokun.

Cfare ndodh nese dy shtete pjestare te Natos kane keqkuptime ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleos

Ajo që ka ndodhur me Turkun dhe Grekun tërë këtë kohë , përveç ndonjë incidenti asgjë tjetër , është xhaxhai i madh ai që ul gjakrat (ose që i nxeh) .

----------


## BlueBaron

> Procesi i modifimit te kufijve te Ballkanit ka mundesi te mos kete perfunduar ende me Kosoven. Besoj se ne nje te ardhme te afert mund te shohim nje pershkallezim te konflikteve etnike ne Maqedoni. Nese kjo e fundit nuk hyne se shpejti ne NATO dhe nese vazhdon refuzimin e njohjes se Kosoves si shtet, atehere fare mire mund te behet viktime per veten e saj. Nje ndarje e Maqedonise mes shqiptareve dhe maqedonasve eshte nje skenar real. Nje skenar qe do te sillte perfundimisht zhdukjen e shtetit artificial maqedonas dhe formimin e dy njesive territoriale te cilat do ti bashkangjiteshin shteteve fqinje. Respektivisht *Shqiperise (maqedonia perendimore) dhe Bullgarise (pjesa lindore)*. E bukura eshte se kjo gje mund te marre edhe bekimin e Greqise pasi nga ana e saj do te clirohej njehere e pergjithmone nga ceshtja maqedonase. Megjithate kjo gje mbetet per tu pare ne te ardhmen. Personalsiht nuk do ta uroja nje konflikt te tille, por as nuk do te ndjehesha i penduar sikur gjerat te mbaronin ne kete menyre.




Shqiperise apo Kosoves ???

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Shqiperise apo Kosoves ???



Shqiperise. Eshte me e natyrshme si zgjidhje pasi eshte shtet shume me i konsoliduar se Kosova.

----------


## Darius

> Procesi i modifimit te kufijve te Ballkanit ka mundesi te mos kete perfunduar ende me Kosoven. Besoj se ne nje te ardhme te afert mund te shohim nje pershkallezim te konflikteve etnike ne Maqedoni. Nese kjo e fundit nuk hyne se shpejti ne NATO dhe nese vazhdon refuzimin e njohjes se Kosoves si shtet, atehere fare mire mund te behet viktime per veten e saj. Nje ndarje e Maqedonise mes shqiptareve dhe maqedonasve eshte nje skenar real. Nje skenar qe do te sillte perfundimisht zhdukjen e shtetit artificial maqedonas dhe formimin e dy njesive territoriale te cilat do ti bashkangjiteshin shteteve fqinje. Respektivisht Shqiperise (maqedonia perendimore) dhe Bullgarise (pjesa lindore). E bukura eshte se kjo gje mund te marre edhe bekimin e Greqise pasi nga ana e saj do te clirohej njehere e pergjithmone nga ceshtja maqedonase. Megjithate kjo gje mbetet per tu pare ne te ardhmen. Personalsiht nuk do ta uroja nje konflikt te tille, por as nuk do te ndjehesha i penduar sikur gjerat te mbaronin ne kete menyre.


Procesi i modifikimit te kufijve ne Ballkan ka filluar qe ne momentin kur Maqedonia u shkeput nga Ish-Jugosllavia. Qe ne ate kohe u fol per plane ndarjesh te kesaj ish republike midis Shqiperise dhe Bullgarise dhe do ishte bere po mos te kishte qene per ate kerricin tone Berishen qe i pari njohu me vrap Maqedonine si shtet. E keqja jone si komb eshte jo sepse skemi njerez te afte e te mencur, por sepse politikat qe kemi ne krye jane gomere dhe te paafte. Njerezit e afte shkelmohen dhe detyrohen te largohen nga vendi. Ose i mbyt kuterbimi dhe llumi qe ka sot politika shqiptare.

----------


## land

pikerisht,kush e di sa do vuajme akoma!por dhe njerezit e afte nuk e durojne dot llumin dhe ikin,ah sikur te kishin me shume guxim!

----------


## BARAT

> Mbivleresohet Bullgaria ne kete sinteze gjithsesi interesante....
> Bullgaria ka vetem 7,3 milione banore e jo 9 milione dhe nga keta bullgare jane 6,1 milione...
> Popullsia bullgare me ritmet e tanishme duhet te bjere me gati 500 mije njesi ne dekade,kurse nga 1990 deri me sot  ka rene me 1,7 milione banore....
> 
> Elementi shqiptar ketu eshte lene krejt pasdore...Bullgaria nuk mund te pretendoje dot 70% te territorit pa rene ne konflikt me shqiptaret ,per arsyen e thjeshte se 50% te territorit te maqedonise e pretendojme ne shqiptaret...
> 
> Turku ka nje superioritet te atille ushtarak qe asnje doktrine e linje mazhino greke pergjate lumit Marica mund ti beje balle.....Turku shpenzon 3 fishin per armatim dhe ka nje potencial njerezor 10-fish....
> Aviacioni Turk nuk ka pse te perdore aeroportet bullgare per ti dale nga prapa kraheve linjes greke ne Marica,sepse mund ta beje fare mire nga deti egje....Superioriteti ajror turk eshte i padiskutueshem e ska raketa kunderajrore qe ta vene ne diskutim kete superioritet....Nuk eshte loje e 'empire earth 3' ....
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------
duket se e ka bere per ty kete shkrim...
-------------------------------------------------------
*
Kosova si shtet-«pulë e fërguar» dhe kombi shqiptar si rast i veçantë shtetformimi  
*
Wednesday, 05 March 2008 gazeta sot
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 

Kur pashë për herë të parë flamurin e ri të Kosovës, ku paraqitet harta e Kosovës në ngjyrë të verdhë, në një sfond blu, kjo, edhe për shkak të formës që ka harta e Kosovës, më bëri asosacion me një pulë të fërguar, sipas asaj shprehjes së famshme që dikur një ministër izraelit ka thënë për një shtet të mundshëm palestinez.Në vitin 1996, ministri i izraelit i informacionit, David Ben-Illam, i pyetur nga gazetarët nëse mund të krijohej një shtet, në territoret që Izraeli u kishte lëshuar palestinezëve, u përgjigj: «Ata mund ta quajnë atë shtet nëse, duan, ose mund ta quajnë zog pule të fërguar». Kosova është pikërisht një shtet-«pulë e fërguar» në furrën e gjeopolitikës, ashtu siç është me territorin e cunguar-juridiksioni i qeverisë së Kosovës efektivisht shtrihet në jo më shumë se 83% të territorit të Kosovës prej 10.887 kilometrash katrore, duke qenë nën kontrollin e Serbisë pjesa veriore e Kosovës. Epigrami i shtetit të Kosovës sot është: 9000 kilometra katrore, 2.1 milion banorë, 95% shqiptarë, shtet i kyçur në tokë, pa dalje në det (landlocked), me një ekonomi të botës së tretë, madje jo të nivelit të ekonomive të mira të botës së tretë, pa titull legal ndërkombëtar, me një Serbi-dhelpër në kufi që pret rastin ta gllabërojë «pulën e fërguar». 

Flamuri i Kosovës sikur është bërë për të ushqyer revanshin e Serbisë, duke i kujtuar asaj turpin e saj nacional, për atë që e lëshoi Kosovën, dhe ende e ka lënë atë në duart e të tjerëve. Flamuri me simbolin e ngjashëm me «pulën e fërguar», sikur i kujton Serbisë se ajo ka bërë «Chicken out» në Kosovë. «Chicken out» është ajo proverba angleze që tregon dikë që tërhiqet i trembur në përballjen me dikë tjetër. Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, duket se është i kënaqur që ta quajë shtet «pulën e fërguar», mjaft që ajo është tashmë në «tryezën» e tij dhe ai po e shijon. Kjo u kuptua kur Thaçi në seancën e Kuvendit për shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovë, në fillim nuk e përmendi fare Rugovën (a thua kishte frigohej se mos ai çohej nga varri dhe ia merrte «pulën e fërguar»), pastaj kur e qortuan për këtë dhe u sigurua se «pula e fërguar» ishte e tija, më në fund u bind ta përmendte emrin e të vdekurit të madh, të bezdisshëm. «Bac u kry!» A thua Baca Adem Jashari luftoi e u vra për këtë «pulë të pjekur». 

Tash çka pret Thaçi, që Baca të çohet e t i thotë: Të bëftë mirë! Shtetet që e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës, e kanë bërë këtë gjë me justifikimin se Kosova është një rast i veçantë. Unë kam bindjen se ato vende europianoperëndimore që e kanë njohur Kosovën, veç Britanisë së Madhe, e kanë bërë këtë gjë, për të evituar që SHBA të gjenin një justifikim për të avancuar në bashkimin e Kosovës me Republikën e Shqipërisë, duke e ndaluar këtë gjë, së paku përkohësisht. Është e habitshme që Bashkimi Europian nuk ka një qëndrim të përbashkët për pavarësinë e Kosovës, e megjithatë ka marrë përsipër të administrojë Kosovën që ka shpallur pavarësinë. Por, rast i veçantë nuk është Kosova, por kombi shqiptar. Për këtë mjaft të shikosh shifrat e territorit dhe të popullsisë të shteteve-kombe në Ballkan, përreth Shqipërisë. Edhe pas ndarjes së Kosovës nga Serbia, 7. 5 milion banorë të Republikës së Serbisë, nga të cilët, sipas regjistrimit zyrtar serbë janë 6.2 milion ose 82%, kanë një shtet me 77.474 kilometra katrore. Në Greqi 11 milion banorë- në letër të gjithë me nacionalitet grek, se Greqia nuk i njeh minoritetet- kanë 131.990 kilometra katrore. Në Bullgari, 7.6 milion banorë, nga të cilët 83.9 %, ose 6.3 milion janë bullgarë, sipas regjistrimit zyrtar të popullsisë, kanë 110.910 kilometra katrore. Në Malin e Zi, 620.000 banorë kanë 13. 812 kilometra katrore, dhe nga këta vetëm 43.16%, ose 267.669, janë deklaruar si të etnisë malazeze, sipas regjistrimit të fundit të popullsisë të vitit 2003. Ndërsa 3.5 milion milionë banorë të Republikës së Shqipërisë sot, nga të cilët 97% shqiptarë kanë 28748 kilometra katrore. 

Në Republikën e Shqipërisë nuk bëhet fjalë për minoritete konsistente joshqiptare, por për «minoritete» shqiptare të ardhur nga përtej kufirit, si rezultat i spastrimit etnik të serbëve dhe grekëve, shqiptarët e Kosovës të ardhur në vitet 1913-1935 dhe çamët e ardhur në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Jo më pak se 20% e popullsisë së Republikës së Shqipërisë sot përbëhet nga shqiptarë të tillë. Është e qartë se ka një asimetri të madhe në raportin territor-popullsi, mes shqiptarëve dhe nacioneve (kombeve fqinje), sa i përket shtetit kryesor të kombit. Edhe pjesët e e mbetura jashtë vendit-amë të kombeve fqinje kanë shtete konsistente, në krahasim me shqiptarët. 1.4 milion serbët që jetojnë në Republikën Serbe të Bosnjë-Herzegovinës, kanë 24.875 kilometra katrore. Serbët e Republika Serpska të Bosnjë-Herzegovinës përbëjnë 96% të popullsisë së Republika Srpska, praktikisht aq sa shqiptarët në Kosovë. Në vitin 1991, në territorin që sot mbulon Republika Serbe e Bosnjë-Herzegovinës, vetëm 54% e banorëve ishin serbë, ndërsa realiteti i sotëm demografik është rezultat i spastrimit etnik. 

Në Qipro, gjysmë milioni grekë, kanë 5896 kilometra katrore të ishullit të ndarë. Në Maqedoni, 1.3 milion maqedono-bullgarë, dominojnë në një shtet me 25.713 milion kilometra katrore, ku ata zënë sipas regjistrimit zyrtar, 64% të popullsisë. Ndërsa 2 milion shqiptarë të Kosovës, kanë vetëm 9 mijë kilometra katrore, në Kosovën praktikisht të ndarë! Sot rreth shtatë milion shqiptarë janë të ndarë në gjashtë shtete: Republika e Shqipërisë, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Serbi, Mali i Zi, Greqi. Është e qartë se kombi shqiptar është në pozitën më të pafavorshme, nga pikëpamja e shtetformimit, duke qenë. Dhe që të arrihet deri këtu kanë influencuar shumë kombet fqinje që janë përpjekur t i zhdukin shqiptarët, dhe ta ndajnë mes shteteve të tyre, territorin e banuar nga shqiptarët. Për këtë arsye ai përbën një rast të veçantë dhe do të ishte gjëja më e natyrshme që shqiptarët në dy anët e kufirit të kërkojnë bashkimin e territoreve të banuar prej tyre me Republikën e Shqipërisë. Në këto rrethana, shtetformimi i nacionit (kombit) shqiptar duhet trajtuar si një rast i veçantë nga qendrat ndërkombëtare të vendim-marrjes. Miti i «Shqipërisë së Madhe» është një nonsens. 

Nëse me Republikën e Shqipërisë që ka 28748 kilometra katrore, do të bashkohen Republika e Kosovës që sot efektivisht ka 9 mijë kilometra katrore (Kosova mund të kompensohet me Luginën e Preshevës me rreth 1300 kilometra katrore, ose ndërkombëtarët mund ta neutralizojnë separatizmin serb në pjesën veriore të Kosovës), gjithashtu dhe territori i banuar nga shqiptarë në Maqedoni, me rreth 8 mijë kilometra katrore, gjithashtu dhe territori i banuar nga shqiptarë në Malin e Zi, me rreth 2000 kilometra katrore, atëherë do të dalë një shtet shqiptar me rreth 50 mijë kilometra katrore., dhe me rreth 6.5 milion banorë. Nëse Shqipëria me 50 mijë kilometra katrore dhe me rreth 6.5 milion banorë quhet «Shqipëri e Madhe», kur ajo është më e vogël si territor dhe si popullsi, se të gjithë shtetet-kombe fqinje të rajonit, si Serbia, Greqia, Bullgaria, edhe ashtu siç janë sot, atëherë këtu kemi të bëjmë jo thjesht me një absurditet, por me një prapamendim të keq. Atëherë kemi të bëjmë me mospranimin historik të ekzistencës së nacionit (kombit) shqiptar dhe të shtetit shqiptar, në çfardo kufijsh që të jetë ai, nga ana e fqinjëve sllavë dhe grekë. Në sallonet e diplomacisë ndërkombëtare, i pari projekt për një shtet të madh ballkanik, që u bë fakt i kryer, duke sjellë tension të madh ndërkombëtar, ishte «Bullgaria e Madhe», e krijuar nga Rusia me Traktatin e Shën Stefanit. Bullgaria e Shën Stefanit ishte vërtet Bullgari e Madhe, se kishte dalje të gjerë në Egje, dhe kufiri i saj perëndimor ishte Drini i Zi, duke hyrë kufiri i saj jugperëndimor deri në zonën e Korçës. Atëherë kufinjtë e Bullgarisë u tkurrën me presionin e Britanisë së Madhe në Traktatin e Berlinit. 

Në ndërkohë ekzistonin projektet e Serbisë së Madhe, që synonte të zgjerohej në Bosnjë dhe Herzegovinë, Maqedoni dhe në hapësirën shqiptare, për të siguruar dalje në Adriatik, dhe i Greqisë së Madhe, që synonte të aneksonte Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe të zgjerohej në bregdetin lindor të Egjeut, si dhe në Dardanele. Në Konferencën e Londrës, në 1912-1913, u projektet e Serbisë së Madhe dhe të Greqisë së Madhe, në dëm të shqiptarëve. Një dokument ndërkombëtar ku u sanksionuan Serbia e Madhe dhe Greqia e Madhe ishte Traktati i fshehtë i Londrës, i vitit 1915, ku këto vende zgjeroheshin edhe në dëm të shqiptarëve. Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, me Traktatin e Versajës dhe Traktatin e Sevrës, u realizuan praktikisht projekti i Serbisë së Madhe me Mbretërinë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene, të dominuar nga serbët, si dhe i Greqisë të Madhe, të zgjeruar në bregdetin lindor të Egjeut. Në këtë kohë ndërhyrja e SHBA evitoi që në Serbinë e Madhe të përfshiheshin dhe territore të gjera të Shqipërisë Veriore, dhe në Greqinë e Madhe të përfshiheshin territore të gjera të Shqipërisë së Jugut, siç u përcaktua në marrëveshjet paraprake mes fuqive të mëdha. 

Italia fashiste, me grandiozitetin e vet musolinian, për t u krijuar shqiptarëve përshtypjen se fashizmi po u jepte madhështi, gjeti emërtimin «Shqipëria e Madhe» për shtetin e bashkuar shqiptar të kontrolluar nga Italia, që krijoi me Marrëveshjen e Vienës të vitit 1941. Ky ishte një cilësim absurd se shteti i bashkuar shqiptar i vitit 1941, kishte një territor prej vetëm 40.500 kilometrash katrore, duke qenë se me Shqipërinë e vitit 1913, u bashkuan vetëm diçka më shumë se 11 mijë kilometra katrore, nga territori i ish mbretërisë jugosllave. Duke Kjo u përdor megjithatë nga fqinjët për të etiketuar dhe projektin nacional shqiptar të shtetformimit me cilësimin pezhorativ «Shqipëri e Madhe». Dhe të mendosh që ky cilësim në sens përkeqësues përdorej nga fqinjët që, jo një herë kishin bërë fakt të kryer një Serbi të Madhe sa tre-katër herë territori i Shqipërisë së vitit 1941, apo një Greqi të Madhe sa shtatë-tetë herë territori i Shqipërisë së vitit 1941 (kujtoni invazionin grek deri pranë Ankarasë, në Luftën Greko-Turke pas Luftës së Parë Botërore), apo edhe një Bullgari të Madhe, sa katër pesë herë territori i Shqipërisë në 1878 dhe 1941. Dhe të mendosh se nocionin «Shqipëria e Madhe» e kanë bërë të vetin ata kombe fqinje, shtetet e të cilëve jo një herë kanë bërë marrëveshje për të ndarë territoret e banuar nga shqiptarë, duke përfshirë dhe shtetin shqiptar, si dhe duke i spastruar këto territore nga shqiptarët që i quajnë mbetje osmane. 

Duke dhënë alarmin nga rreziku i «Shqipërisë së Madhe» grekët dhe serbët tradhtojnë mospranimin nga ana e tyre të ekzistencës së kombit shqiptar dhe të shtetit shqiptar të 1813, pa folur për shtetin e ri të Kosovës. Gjithashtu tradhtojnë dhe synimin kriminal për të eliminuar nacionin shqiptar në Republikën e Shqipërisë, atë të Kosovës dhe në territoret shqiptare në vendet e tjera fqinje, duke i ndarë ato mes vedi. Argumenti kryesor që duhet të kenë shqiptarët në dy anët e kufirit, për të kërkuar zyrtarisht në qendrat ndërkombëtare të vendim-marrjes, bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare në një shtet të vetëm, është pikërisht alarmi i ekzagjeruar që bëjnë fqinjët më të mëdhenj dhe më të fuqishëm, për rrezikun e së ashtuquajturës «Shqipëri e Madhe». Ky alarm i fqinjëve nuk mund të argumentohet me rrezikun se Shqipëria e bashkuar, me shumësi muslimane do të bëhet një bastion i terrorizmit islamik në Ballkan. Nëse treguan ndonjë gjë situatat e vështira që kaluan shqiptarët në dy anët e kufirit, në dekadat e fundit, duke përfshirë dhe luftar, kjo është mungesa e ndjenjës së fortë fetare islame tek shqiptarët. Me gjithë ato të këqija që u bënë serbët shqiptarëve, së paku që nga viti 1981, dhe më tutje, duke u kulmuar me genocidin e viteve 1998-1999, nëse shqiptarët e Kosovës do të kishin një ndjenjë të thellë islamike, do të kishin nxjerrë së paku nja dyqind kamikazë kundër serbëve, sipas shembullit të palestinezëve. 

Të njëjtën gjë do të kishin bërë edhe shqiptarët e Maqedonisë në luftën e vitit 2001. Me terrorin që ushtruan sllavo-maqedonët vitin e kaluar në një fshat shqiptar në Maqedoni, dhe me videot-horror që u publikuan ku tregohej keqtrajtimi i shqiptarëve, edhe shqiptarët e Maqedonisë për të cilët është krijuar miti se janë më të islamizuarit ndër shqiptarët, do të kishin nxjerrë nja 300 kamikazë, që do t u kishin futur tmerrin sllavo-maqedonëve. Por, edhe të ashtuquajturit besimtarë radikalë islamikë në Shqipëri, në vitin 1998, kur këtu filloi gjuetia e radikalëve islamikë, duke u marrë dhe femrat me kokën e mbuluar me shami në furgonat e policisë, gjoja për verifikim, do të kishin dalë nja njëqind kamikazë shqiptarë nga ata djemtë me mjekra të gjatë dhe me pantallona të shkurtra, vëllezërit dhe burrat e atyre femrave. Në 1998, qeveria shqiptare, me justifikimin e gjuetisë ndaj radikalëve islamikë të ardhur në Shqipëri nga vendet arabe, zbatoi një skenar të nxitjes së terrorizmit islamik në Shqipëri, tek vetë besimtarët muslimanë shqiptarë, në mënyrë që të sabotohej ndërhyrja e pritshme ushtarake e NATO kundër Serbisë. Ky episod i errët, i bërë nën hundën e CIA-s së drejtuar atëherë nga greku Tenet, madje dhe me bashkëfajësinë e saj, ende nuk është sqaruar.

E vërteta është se në 1998, në kohën e luftës në Kosovë, dhe në prag të ndërhyrjes ushtarake të NATO kundër Serbisë, muslimanët praktikantë shqiptarë u provokuan për të bërë atentate terroriste kamikaze kundër institucioneve shqiptare. Fakti që kjo nuk ndodhi, megjithatë flet shumë për atë se sa e thellë është ndjenja fetare tek muslimanët praktikantë shqiptarë, posaçërisht tek të rinjtë. Siç thotë Paul Johnson, në histori kanë rëndësi jo vetëm gjërat që ndodhin, por dhe ato që nuk ndodhin. Tashmë është e qartë se Islami shqiptar është vetëm një rudiment, edhe tek praktikantët e tij. Tashmë që fuqitë kryesore perëndimore e kanë pranuar Kosovën si një rast të veçantë, ato nuk mund të mos e pranojnë edhe nacionin shqiptar si një rast i veçantë shtetformimi, që nuk duhet penguar të bashkohet në një shtet të vetëm. Me këtë gjë duhet të pajtohen dhe ato forca në Republikën e Shqipërisë që kanë qenë tradicionalisht refraktare ndaj bashkimit për shkak të prishjes së balancave krahinore që induktohen në politikë dhe në pushtet. Derisa bashkimi do të jetë dhe një interes gjeopolitik dhe gjeostrategjik i SHBA, këto forca duhet ta dinë se do të paguajnë një çmim të madh nëse tentojnë të reagojnë ndaj bashkimit. Unë në dy libra jam munduar t u tregoj nga një pikëpamje e ndryshme nga ajo tradicionale e këtyre forcave, se cili do të jetë skenari i rastit më të keq, nëse i kundërvihen seriozisht bashkimit.

----------


## YaSmiN

> Mullah Omari i Greqise (peshkopi Anthimos) shprehu pardje shpresen qe Greqia te "c'liroj" "Maqedonine natyrale" nje pjese e se ciles na u qenka zaptuar nga FYROM.
> 
> Dmth. mullahu me veshjen e priftit thote: beni popull lufte dhe kur lufta te shkoj mbrapsht une s'kam pune, se jam rrob i fese!
> 
> Te njejtat mendime me mullahun e Selanikut duket se ndajne edhe mullahet e Serbise per Kosoven apo cdo pronesi tjeter "natyrale"!
> 
> urime mullaheve


Urime eshte nje nga shkrimet me simpatike qe kam lexuar ketu  :buzeqeshje: .Lajmet Greke kane 5 dite qe e japin kete lajm me shume patriotizem.Akoma edhe per ngjarjen e Dhimbshme per Shqiperine qe e dhane shume lajme te huaja nuk e dha dje.Por SHBA u ka vene kushte Greqise edhe njera nga keto qe duhet te gezohemi eshte ajo Njohja e Pavarsise se Kosoves.Zoti Imic ka propozuar disa emra ku ne te gjitha Perbehet fjala Maqedoni.Dicka qe Greqia e quan si tallje sepse ata nuk duan te perbehet fare Fjala Maqedoni.Kjo e gjitha behet sepse kane friken e Bashkimit te Shqiperise.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*duket se e ka bere per ty kete shkrim...*

kete shkrim e ka goditur ne fakt,ske cti thuash,i ka thene bukes buke e ujit uje  ... E vetmja gje kuptueshmerisht e papermendur eshte se frika e vendeve fqinje nuk eshte dhe aq kjo shqiperi prej 50 mije km2,por fuqia qe mund te mblidhet brenda ketyre 50 000 km2...

Ne harte kjo shqiperi ngelet me e vogel edhe se bosnja-hercegovina e 
Kroacia,por vete ndertimi gjeografik nxit mbledhjen e nje energjie te madhe...Prej maleve te pejes deri ne malin e gramozit kemi nje shtylle vertikale e ne horizontalisht kemi malet e sharrit qe lidhen fort me shtyllen vertikale....Mishi i ketij 'skeleti',eshte  kosova,zona shqiptare ne maqedoni dhe ultesira perendimore(qe zgjatet pertej podgorices)...Pra ka nje strukture te pavdekshme,megjithese ne piken ku lidhen malet e sharrit me shtyllen vertikale,serbi krijoi goranet,per te prishur skeletin....

Mirepo problemi eshte se kjo strukture malore,ky skelet rrezaton me shume fuqi sesa 50 mije km 2,pra trupi eshte shume i dobet per 'kockat e trasha' dhe plot me palce...Eshte duke u 'dhjamosur' mishi,pra kosova,ult.perendimore e zona ne maqedoni,ne nje kohe qe trupi ka nevoje per muskuj,pra per zgjerim muskulor e siperfaqeje,dhjami po i 'del' prej kohesh e quhen 'emigrante'...Sikur keta 2 milione shqiptaret qe kane dale nga ballkani ne 30 vjetet e fundit te ishin vendosur ne luginen e moraves,pllajen e manastirit e cameri,atehere edhe kockat do preheshin,dhjami do kthehej ne muskuj dhe organizmi shqiptar do ishte i shendetshem,i plote e i pershtatshem per kultivimin e virtyteve paqesore...

Kete frike kane te gjithe,se e dine qe oreksi vjen duke ngrene,edhe pse ne fillim thua skam uri,ashtu sikunder thuhet shpesh sot nga shqiptaret,qe skane uri,se u mjafton nje 50 mije km2,nje shqiperi 'etnike' qe ne fakt nuk eshte e tille,sepse shqiperia etnike veshtiresisht mund te shkeputet plotesisht si koncept nga iliria etnike....Shqiperia Natyrore do ishte percaktimi me i goditur per shqiperine e 1878,ajo me trup te shendetshem,prej te ciles kane frike te gjithe fqinjet....

Shqiperia e 50 mije km2 eshte vetem nje hap drejt shqiperise natyrore,jo sepse e do 'dhjami ' por sepse eshte nevoja e 'kockave'....Kjo eshte nje shqiperi e ligesht,qe nuk te lejon shendetin e nevojshem qe truri te punoje me kapacitet te plote,pra qe trupi ti dhuroje trurit energjine e nevojshme....

----------


## BARAT

> *duket se e ka bere per ty kete shkrim...*
> 
> kete shkrim e ka goditur ne fakt,ske cti thuash,i ka thene bukes buke e ujit uje  ... E vetmja gje kuptueshmerisht e papermendur eshte se frika e vendeve fqinje nuk eshte dhe aq kjo shqiperi prej 50 mije km2,por fuqia qe mund te mblidhet brenda ketyre 50 000 km2...
> 
> Ne harte kjo shqiperi ngelet me e vogel edhe se bosnja-hercegovina e 
> Kroacia,por vete ndertimi gjeografik nxit mbledhjen e nje energjie te madhe...Prej maleve te pejes deri ne malin e gramozit kemi nje shtylle vertikale e ne horizontalisht kemi malet e sharrit qe lidhen fort me shtyllen vertikale....Mishi i ketij 'skeleti',eshte  kosova,zona shqiptare ne maqedoni dhe ultesira perendimore(qe zgjatet pertej podgorices)...Pra ka nje strukture te pavdekshme,megjithese ne piken ku lidhen malet e sharrit me shtyllen vertikale,serbi krijoi goranet,per te prishur skeletin....
> 
> Mirepo problemi eshte se kjo strukture malore,ky skelet rrezaton me shume fuqi sesa 50 mije km 2,pra trupi eshte shume i dobet per 'kockat e trasha' dhe plot me palce...Eshte duke u 'dhjamosur' mishi,pra kosova,ult.perendimore e zona ne maqedoni,ne nje kohe qe trupi ka nevoje per muskuj,pra per zgjerim muskulor e siperfaqeje,dhjami po i 'del' prej kohesh e quhen 'emigrante'...Sikur keta 2 milione shqiptaret qe kane dale nga ballkani ne 30 vjetet e fundit te ishin vendosur ne luginen e moraves,pllajen e manastirit e cameri,atehere edhe kockat do preheshin,dhjami do kthehej ne muskuj dhe organizmi shqiptar do ishte i shendetshem,i plote e i pershtatshem per kultivimin e virtyteve paqesore...
> 
> ...


Ore mos je gje mjek ti?
Apo punon si mesues fiskulture? Se nuk kisha lexuar/degjuar kurre nje shpjegim gjeo-anatomik ne lidhje me Shqiperine Natyrore
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Ore mos je gje mjek ti?
> Apo punon si mesues fiskulture? Se nuk kisha lexuar/degjuar kurre nje shpjegim gjeo-anatomik ne lidhje me Shqiperine Natyrore


hahahaha .... perdora ca paralelizmin .... Puna eshte se cdo shtet eshte nje trup... mali e dominon fushen ashtu sikunder kocka dominon mishin... Historikisht mali ka dominuar fushen e vetem qyteti 'shpeton' fushen nga mali... Mali nderkaq shpeton fushen nga pushtuesit....

Gjeopolitika merret pikerisht me ndikimin e jashtezakonshem te gjeografise ne politiken nderkombetare...

Qe shqiperia natyrore e 1878 eshte nje trup i shendetshem kjo duket qarte ne harte...Ne Ballkan fuqine gjeografike e kane krahas nesh vetem bullgaret,te cilet kane malet e ballkanit dhe sistemin e rilla - rodopit qe i japin energjine fushave e biles ne takimin e tyre ndodhet edhe kryeqyteti Sofje...Pika e rendesishme me e afert e takimit te 2 shtyllave shqiptare eshte Prizreni,pika me energjine me te fuqishme te brendshme,rol qe iu njoh pikerisht kur po kercenohej shqiperia natyrore ne 1878....

Sidoqofte hidhi nje sy shqiperise se 1913,sa pak mish ka.. E shiko sesi mishi nuk ka ku ti zgjeroje muskujt (apo dhjamin )pervec se ne det(flote ,pirateri apo emigracion) e disi ne epir,cka edhe ka ndodhur historikisht gjate mijevjecareve e vazhdon edhe sot....

Kjo eshte edhe frika e greqise,eshte 'organike' marrja e camerise,nga ana shqiptare dhe biles edhe marrja e detit,ku greku ka dominim te plote....
Kosova tashme nuk ka ku te shkoje,sepse per  here te pare ne jeten e saj,ndodhet e izoluar nga ballkani qendror,ku eshte jeta e saj natyrale, keshtu qe do derdhe energjine ne detin adriatik... Kjo energji e bashkuar eshte teper per dominimin grek te adriatikut dhe per mbajtjen e camerise .....

----------

